# Resume advice



## TwinkletOes26 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok i have emailed my resume to different places. I just read an article that said some employers wont even recieve your resume bc they have software that blocks emails with attachments bc of viruses. So should i put my cover letter and my resume all in the body of the email? or should i just continue send it cover letter in the body and resume attached?


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 30, 2009)

usually, I put the coverletter in the body of the email, and attach the resume.

Something like -

Quote:
Dear blah,
I am applying for the position of (whatever), as advertised in (the such and such paper).

I have (x) amount of experience in (a similar field) and (something about how you fulfill the requirements listed in the advertisement).

Please find my resume attached. If you have any questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to contact me.

Looking forward to hearing from you,

(Rosie)





All you need to do is replace the bits in brackets with the appropriate information. Hope this helps!


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Mar 30, 2009)

See thats what i thought then i read this : How to email a resume without a attachment.(a must for a online job) | eHow.com

This and other articles claim the HR dept wont even look at your resume if its attached for fear of viruses and spam



so i dont know what to do LOL....


----------



## tika (Mar 30, 2009)

You could send two emails, one with cover letter and the resume text and one with cover letter and an attachment. That would ensure that you get past the kind of email filter that you're describing. Good luck!


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Mar 30, 2009)

thank you tika i guess ill do that ...i hope they dont get annoyed with me LOL


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 30, 2009)

I would assume that anyone who is expecting applications wouldn't think they were getting a virus unless the email was totally unrelated.

I think by putting your experience and/or reasons for wanting the job in the main body of the email they're unlikely to think you're sending spam or a virus, but that's just me, lol.

Only suspicious looking emails would be ignored in my company


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Mar 30, 2009)

thank you ill make sure my subj title shows im not spamming lol


----------



## Karren (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah... Word doc.u.ments are typically not blocked.. Other malicious files like access mdbs are..


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Mar 30, 2009)

thank you karren i was hoping someone older would show ...not that i dont appreciate the women here around my ages advice...yall have been great too...i just know karen is more experienced in life and work....so this is great advice from all of you. Thank you i will send it the first way attaching a do***ent i think it looks more professional this way. Im working extra hard on this version bc its a place i really wanna work its in my field.The next one im gonna send out and work hard on is the psychology center near me



...i know they are usually looking for someone with a masters but i will assure them that i am going to go get my masters.

Hopefully they will understand grad courses cost MONEY lol if not i have no issue working outside of my field i hear businesses love psychology majors because we understand how people work and can sort out the best way to get people to work efficently thats why theres i/o psychology lol.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 30, 2009)

I've always done a cover letter in the e-mail body, and including a statement saying I've attached my resume as a file.

That way they know that you're aware of the file and that you're explaining to them what the file is.

An HR department is ALWAYS receiving applications and resumes. They should be expecting that much.

But -- like I said in my other post...that's one reason that FOLLOW UP is huge! If you let them know you'll call them within the next few days (or the next day) to make sure they received it and to follow up with them on any potential jobs, then you can actually call them and ask if they received it. If anything, at that point, they can let you know if they received it and/or opened it, or if they'd prefer you to fax/mail them a resume. Most virus spammers don't call in person the next day to make sure you've received their attachment!

Most companies also install anti-virus software on all their computers, so I wouldn't imagine "most" companies being too worried about resumes being e-mailed to their HR. With your cover letter being in plain text in the body of the e-mail, they should at least know what you're trying to do (send in your resume) without opening any attachments.

Remember to not cheat. Go professional. Include your contact information, full sentences, spell check, introduction, yadda yadda. Then, if they have questions about whether to open your attachment, they can also call you/mail you/e-mail you back to ask.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Mar 30, 2009)

thank you guys so much i sent it off and got email back saying they couldnt open my resume to send it as a word do***ent(i thought i had it set to that already



) anyways at least i know they opened it meaning they were interested enough to read it. I sent it back this time attached it as a word so wish me luck...

Now my next question should i apply for another job im also interested in..or should i wait ?


----------



## Arielle123 (Mar 31, 2009)

Apply to as many jobs as possible! Don't put all your eggs in one basket as they say



There are a lot of ifs. If they actually read your resume. If they decide you're qualified. If you get the interview. If that goes well and they decide you'd be a good fit. There are a lot of things that have to happen before you get a job. Apply to as many as possible. Interview for as many as will interview you. Then you'd have options hopefully.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Arielle thank you ive applied to so far 3 more positions and im gonna apply for more tonight



...does it look bad if i send the resume during working hours? Will they think im at work sending out resumes?


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Apr 1, 2009)

DO NOT send two (2) emails. Send ONE (1) email with the cover letter at the top and then copy and paste your resume underneath the letter. NO ATTACHMENTS unless the company specifically asks for them.


----------



## Arielle123 (Apr 1, 2009)

I personally wouldn't send my resume only in the body of an email. There's a chance that it could be read as text only and that could make it be formatted strangely or have other weird things happen to it on the other end. At least with an attachment it should look the same as when you created it.

Any place advertising a job posting should accept attachments because they should be expecting resumes IMHO. As long as you put a subject in the subject box about the job I don't see a problem with attaching a resume. Oh and I don't think it matters when you apply for jobs. There are plenty of out of work people and I don't think it reflects badly on you if you apply to jobs during work hours. Getting a job is a full time job!


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:
*Always send your resume in the body* of the e-mail message, not as an attachment. Force someone to open an attachment just to get to know you and your 20 seconds are over before they even start. Put that resume right in the message so the recipient will see it as soon as he or she opens the message. This technique also helps you get through e-mail systems that reject all attachments in this day of rampant computer viruses. Here's the BEST guide on formatting resumes...and emailing them:
Prepare Your Resume for Email and Online Posting: The Riley Guide


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Apr 1, 2009)

ive been looking online and ALL the places ive applied for ask for my resume to be sent as an attachment...but i mean if you send it in the body the formatting could be effed up even if you test send it to a million different emails the company email may formatt it funny thas why im leary of doing that.

I read the article i disagree with the not putting oyur resume on too many job hunting sites i mean how else is someone suppose to find a job? I dont think employers will care and do understand that this economy is crap and everyone is looking for a job. Making it really hard for us grads to find jobs my friend found a job working in cheesecake factory. Shes complaining bc thats not what she spent yrs in school for. I can say i understand but hey its a job. My small town all the fast food managers went to school with me thats good right NO. They all still hold a grudge bc i didnt act "black enough" and they know i went to college so that gives them a reason not to hire me. They know that the moment a job opportunity arises i will be gone. Id never say that but come one its not rocket science LOL.

So i will continue to look. So far ive applied to 10 places and about to apply to 10 more. I plan on following up on all of them this shows i really want the job



.

any other advice is appreciated ladies keep it coming


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Apr 2, 2009)

Blanketing the market w/ resumes is certainly one way of finding a job, but definitely not the best way. However, if is how you prefer to do your job search, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Apr 2, 2009)

i wish i could go in person BUT im carless ,live in a small town with no transportation public or private and my mother wont let me borrow hers without her in it and she never "FEELS" like going anywhere so online is my only option



.

If you could advise another way please tell me id love to know





thank you for you advice so far.


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Apr 2, 2009)

Are you planning to find a job you can walk to? Or will you be taking public transportation? In any event, it might be a good idea to get out and network a little bit (using your chosen form of transportation). It will definitely help you in your job search. BTW, are you a high school or college grad?


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Apr 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *GirlPaint.com* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are you planning to find a job you can walk to? Or will you be taking public transportation? In any event, it might be a good idea to get out and network a little bit (using your chosen form of transportation). It will definitely help you in your job search. BTW, are you a high school or college grad? My mother claims that i can borrow her car to go to work but i cant borrow the car to job hunt(yes crazy i know not much i can do about it its her car). All my friends from my dinky hometown moved (lucky them) and all my friends i made in college are 2 hours away in atl. Theres no bus system here and taxis dont come here (i asked everyone i could find on google lol) so im stuck with emailing resumes.

I dont even have interview clothes yet. I asked to go to the mall to get some and i keep getting told "wait until you get an interview then ill take you to the mall". My bff from college said shed try to come on the weekend to take me shopping for interview clothes. My college friends feel for me they would help but they are too far away and a few of them dont have cars but they take the bus thats available to them.

Im doing what i can im really not trying to sit around and moan and groan but theres only so much i can do now. Im just gonna keep emailing my resume out hopefully someone will email or call me back. Im also gonna see if i can find a temp agency online.






oh to answer your question i have a BS in psychology. I wanna go get my masters but thats another reason i need a job to pay for master courses.

thanks for your help


----------

